# RuinediPhone.com is Going like WildFire!!!!



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was shocked when I checked up on it today, I don't know but maybe this has a chance

It has over 21,958 signatures

It is heavily featured int the news, CBC, CTV and more. I even just saw that it is going to be featured on Global News today, it hasn't come on yet so if you tune in you might see it. (its 6:34 right now)

So does this possibly have chance of making a difference? I would like to think so.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I really think it could have an impact. It looks like Rogers is already allowing for a voice only contract so they are still making changes everyday. Now they just need to change the 3yr to 2 yr contract and an unlimited data of some sort.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Will an online petition match (for numbers, creativity, effect, etc.) "This Hour Has 22 Minutes" petition, after then-Alliance leader Stockwell Day vowed to have laws introduced after Canadians of sufficient numbers petitioned, to have Stockwell Day change his name to Doris Day?

This Hour Has 22 Minutes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

A friend was telling me this story has been picked up the European news sites. 

Hang in there folks. Lets go for gold!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

huh. and here i thought no one would sign it... guess it doesn't matter how poorly written up it is or how ineffective it may seem, people will still sign...


----------



## dmbfan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Site is down? It is for me at 7:37*

Bandwidth exceeded? Or maybe some Rogers shenanigans?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's potentially 20,000 lost customers. iThink it could have an impact.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Site's down.

Fire's out?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I wonder if Ted Rogers sent out some of his thugs to crash the site?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I'd imagine it was more of a bandwidth issue. A lot of the news channels reported on the site during the 6 o'clock news


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

Hopefully it's back up soon, it's been at least a half hour of lost signatures so far.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, I am "Forbidden". And me being pensioner, and all. :-(


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

It is still down, I think something along the lines of the "Digg effect" happened after the news programs did stories about it.


----------



## cuban_pete (Jul 1, 2008)

*Alternate site*

Go here to access RuinediPhone.com, with most features intact. The blog doesn’t work yet, as of this writing, but you can still sign the petition!

RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I finally went to that site. That petition is pathetic which I think is why I have to disagree with all of the complainers here. How about being a little more professional to make it better:
- actually say what the problem is. All it says is "poor/pathetic" plans. What's poor about it? What would make it better?
- people who signed are complaining about various things. Some say $60 is way too expensive. What were they expecting? $10/month? Some are complaining about the voice minutes, some bandwidth, other caller ID, etc. A petition is about a presenting a unified voice. This petition is not going to carry any weight.
- acknowledge the fact that it costs money to provide a service. The whole petition just strikes me as a bunch of people whining "Gimme gimme gimme!" It should actually articulate what it thinks Rogers can reasonably provide and still make a profit.

Now, I think the plans are fairly reasonable, but I recognize that others don't. I might have actually warmed up to signing the petition if it wasn't so poorly written. I'm not attaching my name to that.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I finally went to that site. That petition is pathetic which I think is why I have to disagree with all of the complainers here. How about being a little more professional to make it better:
> - actually say what the problem is. All it says is "poor/pathetic" plans. What's poor about it? What would make it better?
> - people who signed are complaining about various things. Some say $60 is way too expensive. What were they expecting? $10/month? Some are complaining about the voice minutes, some bandwidth, other caller ID, etc. A petition is about a presenting a unified voice. This petition is not going to carry any weight.
> - acknowledge the fact that it costs money to provide a service. The whole petition just strikes me as a bunch of people whining "Gimme gimme gimme!" It should actually articulate what it thinks Rogers can reasonably provide and still make a profi
> Now, I think the plans are fairly reasonable, but I recognize that others don't. I might have actually warmed up to signing the petition if it wasn't so poorly written. I'm not attaching my name to that.



Good points.

I's say considering we're going on 24 hours now of downtime for the site, the whole protest and petition is done at this point.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I finally went to that site. That petition is pathetic which I think is why I have to disagree with all of the complainers here. How about being a little more professional to make it better:
> - actually say what the problem is. All it says is "poor/pathetic" plans. What's poor about it? What would make it better?
> - people who signed are complaining about various things. Some say $60 is way too expensive. What were they expecting? $10/month? Some are complaining about the voice minutes, some bandwidth, other caller ID, etc. A petition is about a presenting a unified voice. This petition is not going to carry any weight.
> - acknowledge the fact that it costs money to provide a service. The whole petition just strikes me as a bunch of people whining "Gimme gimme gimme!" It should actually articulate what it thinks Rogers can reasonably provide and still make a profit.
> ...


on offence, but reasonable if you dont mind paying WAY more than others.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

It's is back up with 23,672 votes. In only a couple hours it went from 21 to almost 24,000 petitions. 

I agree with the above posts, it was definitely made by a bunch of whiney babies who do not know how to work public policy or opinion. First rule of arguing is to outline exactly what you want and focus on that without getting off course.

Just on a side note: at this site covering the petition 

FORTUNE: Apple 2.0 15,000 Canadians petition for iPhone rate relief «

a comment said that the site was blocked on a Rogers connection but was available at that time with a telus blackberry connection. Does anyone anything about this?



> Rogers has done it again. I went to the ruinediphone.com website on my Rogers connection. It was blocked. Used my TELUS blackberry connection, I can get to the site! Rogers is censoring the access to the site! What happened to freedom of speech and Net neutrality?


If they are blocking the site than that is ground for legal action.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

It is nothing to do with Rogers.

And if it were, as Adrian said, this would be a VERY, VERY bad move on Rogers' part, in both legal terms and PR terms.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Petitions, of themselves, will do nothing.

Sitting on your wallet though, will.

How about pickets, and a 3 minute wait, for anyone wishing to enter a Roger's store??

beejacon


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Petitions, of themselves, will do nothing.
> 
> Sitting on your wallet though, will.
> 
> ...


It's true  Hopefully a lot of people will do this. I however will not. I should, but I can't wait.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a feeling Rogers has blocked the site from Rogers internet customers. anyone with a different carrier have problems?


----------



## badboomer73 (Jul 1, 2008)

*ruined iPhone has moved*

The site has moved.

http://inflexion.iisnet-networks.com/~iphone/index.php


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

The site is back up now (at least for me, my DNS finally updated) at the regular ruinediphone.com 

Almost 30,000 signatures.

RuinedIphone.com | Screwing Canadian iPhone customers since 2008


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

10:29 AM Toronto time the site has 30,052 signatures. VERY impressive. That is theoretically 30,000 iPhone customers Rogers has lost X say average of 90 bucks a month= $2,700,000.00/ monthly in plans plus say 199+35X 30,000 = 6,900,000.00 in initial revenue from the iPhone. That is a total theoretical lost sale of of 39.3 million dollars in year one after iPhone introduction into Canadian market. The 90 dollar data and voice package is the cheapest possible (without getting just voice) and we all know that Rogers will somehow screw you into paying a ridiculous amount more than initially stated. So this calculation is being highly modest.


That will wake Rogers up.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> 10:29 AM Toronto time the site has 30,052 signatures. VERY impressive. That is theoretically 30,000 iPhone customers Rogers has lost X say average of 90 bucks a month= $2,700,000.00/ monthly in plans plus say 199+35X 30,000 = 6,900,000.00 in initial revenue from the iPhone. That is a total theoretical lost sale of of 39.3 million dollars in year one after iPhone introduction into Canadian market. The 90 dollar data and voice package is the cheapest possible (without getting just voice) and we all know that Rogers will somehow screw you into paying a ridiculous amount more than initially stated. So this calculation is being highly modest.
> 
> 
> That will wake Rogers up.


I hope so. But do you think that when Rogers' looks at this, will they think it isn't accurate considering anyone can sign it any number of times?


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> Petitions, of themselves, will do nothing.
> 
> Sitting on your wallet though, will.
> 
> ...


At least they got a very good media coverage for it.
I think people will be more informed, especially in regards to the costs and services in other countries.
For my part, I won't buy an iPhone from the Robbers despite really really wanting one.


----------



## allanyong (Jan 22, 2006)

It was on chinese media a day ago


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm amazed by reactions being posted on ruinediphone.com... Even if there is a margin of error with visitors to the site, it serves as an accurate barometer of opinions. Rogers better get the CEO and PR team together pronto to decide what to do, or they are taking a big risk.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope so. 

I just want to be able to watch YouTube videos on my iPhone without being worried about what it's doing to my available data.

Is that so much to ask?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I do not know why steve jobs isnt ****ting himself over this. Rogers plans have directly restricted the iPhone usage an functionality. Apple has always been about optimizing your options and computer experience as far as software goes and I am shocked that Steve isn´t all over this. But then, again, he must have known the plans at the bargaining table...on the other hand he had no other option but Rogers to work with in Canada.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> on the other hand he had no other option but Rogers to work with in Canada.


I find it hard to believe that Rogers would be the ones making the decisions at that meeting. It's all Apple. 

Rogers should view it as an honor for Apple to even consider partering with them and allowing them to sell something that will make them millions and millions of dollars.

Steve made the decisions there, no doubt. Well, except for the data rates!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

groovetube said:


> on offence, but reasonable if you dont mind paying WAY more than others.


It depends. I personally wouldn't need more than 400MB in a month, so to me it would be paying $3 more than AT&T. Hardly "way" more than others. Also, it has since been pointed out that other countries have it worse than we do.

Regardless, I judge a product being offered to me at the price it is being offered. Not how much it costs in another country. If it isn't worth my money, I don't buy it. It's that simple. Nothing sends a message more than that. Not a poorly written petition, nor complaining in the media. If Rogers' doesn't have good iPhone sales, they will either withdraw the product, or offer cheaper prices.

On a related note, a friend was at a party recently and they were talking about the iPhone plans. They all thought the pricing was good. In fact, most of them were paying in excess of $150 per month with their current phones, and not using GB of data.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

It's not really the GB's of data that I want per se. It's just the ability to use the phone without worrying or wondering if I'm going to go over the allowed MB usage in my plan.

That, in my opinion, ruins the experience that Steve Jobs wants us to have.


----------



## allanyong (Jan 22, 2006)

Macbreak Weekly also mentioned this website too...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hayesk said:


> It depends. I personally wouldn't need more than 400MB in a month, so to me it would be paying $3 more than AT&T. Hardly "way" more than others. Also, it has since been pointed out that other countries have it worse than we do.
> 
> Regardless, I judge a product being offered to me at the price it is being offered. Not how much it costs in another country. If it isn't worth my money, I don't buy it. It's that simple. Nothing sends a message more than that. Not a poorly written petition, nor complaining in the media. If Rogers' doesn't have good iPhone sales, they will either withdraw the product, or offer cheaper prices.
> 
> On a related note, a friend was at a party recently and they were talking about the iPhone plans. They all thought the pricing was good. In fact, most of them were paying in excess of $150 per month with their current phones, and not using GB of data.


I suppose then they don't mind getting totally reamed by their cell companies.

But it's time Canada gets some better rates in line with what users in say, the US are getting. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

The site has just been purchased by OilChange.com: Web Design Toronto - Website Design and Development Company. Apparently, they are going to remake the site in order to attract more attention to the cause.

We'll see, but a unique idea on their part for sure.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

pieterknispel said:


> The site has just been purchased by OilChange.com: Web Design Toronto - Website Design and Development Company. Apparently, they are going to remake the site in order to attract more attention to the cause.
> 
> We'll see, but a unique idea on their part for sure.



Just noticed that. I hear radio commercials for that site all the time. Let's see what happens.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

uPhone said:


> Just noticed that. I hear radio commercials for that site all the time. Let's see what happens.


What, you say their primary client is Roger's?  

OMG. :lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So the ruinediphone guy *cashed in* and *sold out* and benefits from all the traffic and advertising and good will from all those annoyed Rogers users and potential Rogers customers.

It brings a tear to the eye. Ted would be proud.



pieterknispel said:


> The site has just been purchased by OilChange.com: Web Design Toronto - Website Design and Development Company. Apparently, they are going to remake the site in order to attract more attention to the cause.
> 
> We'll see, but a unique idea on their part for sure.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> What, you say their primary client is Roger's?
> 
> OMG. :lmao:


Wait.... Rogers owns 680 news. Oil Change advertizes on 680. Oil Change bought an anti-Rogers site... conflict of interest?


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I love how every one thinks that a mere 30,000 clientel would set Rogers on fire and send them in a massive financial loss.

There are 31,000,000 of us. Granted not all 31 million can buy cells phones or own one, or they are with other cell phone companies, a mere 30,000 people won't do much of an effect on Rogers.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

spitfire1945 said:


> I love how every one thinks that a mere 30,000 clientel would set Rogers on fire and send them in a massive financial loss.
> 
> There are 31,000,000 of us. Granted not all 31 million can buy cells phones or own one, or they are with other cell phone companies, a mere 30,000 people won't do much of an effect on Rogers.


Yes it absolutely would. Regardless of the size of the country. We could be living in China, a 30,000 customer loss is significant for any company. If Rogers actually lost 30,000 subscribers over this (which is highly unlikely), they would go into high damage control and would immidiately lower rates to $30 for unlimited data. While the financial position of the company wouldn't be significantly lower, the shareholder value would.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

spitfire1945 said:


> I love how every one thinks that a mere 30,000 clientel would set Rogers on fire and send them in a massive financial loss.
> 
> There are 31,000,000 of us. Granted not all 31 million can buy cells phones or own one, or they are with other cell phone companies, a mere 30,000 people won't do much of an effect on Rogers.


No, but the negative publicity on TV might.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Losing that many customers could have a tangible impact on Rogers, if not a very large one.

Let's assume exactly 30,000 people would have signed up for a $60 iPhone 3G contract and would have rode it out the entire three years of the contract. Of course, some would probably have more expensive plans while others opt out early; it's just a working figure.

That amounts to $1.8 million per year in revenue just for subscriptions, or *$5.4 million* over the collective life of all those contracts.

I'd mention the profit on the iPhones themselves, but Rogers' cut will likely forever remain a secret. Let's assume there's a bit of padding, though the revenue lost per phone is definitely much less than the $599/$699 unsubsidized cost of each unit.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rogers has 7 million wireless customers. If each of them spends an extra $1 per year, the loss above is offset.

More to the point, though, is all that negative publicity. It's completely unnecessary and Rogers has to do more than put more minutes and more data in the new plans' "buckets" as they say.

This could be much worse than the negative billing publicity fiasco of several years ago.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Commodus said:


> Losing that many customers could have a tangible impact on Rogers, if not a very large one.
> 
> Let's assume exactly 30,000 people would have signed up for a $60 iPhone 3G contract and would have rode it out the entire three years of the contract. Of course, some would probably have more expensive plans while others opt out early; it's just a working figure.
> 
> ...


I would also like to add to this since I'm one of those 32,000 (which incidentally is the population of my City). But today, I switched home phone and Cable (my and my gf's cell phones still have a bit left on the contract) to the local competition. Today from one person, Rogers lost $140 per month. Not to mention the switch we WILL make when our contracts are finally up.

Now if 32,000 people did that...


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

Elric said:


> I would also like to add to this since I'm one of those 32,000 (which incidentally is the population of my City). But today, I switched home phone and Cable (my and my gf's cell phones still have a bit left on the contract) to the local competition. Today from one person, Rogers lost $140 per month. Not to mention the switch we WILL make when our contracts are finally up.
> 
> Now if 32,000 people did that...


Again... 7 million customers vs 32,000. Who are they trying to impress, really...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Rogers has 7 million wireless customers. If each of them spends an extra $1 per year, the loss above is offset.


But the fact that Rogers Wireless would theoretically loose $5.4 Million due to, in accordance with this theory of loosing 32,000 subscribers, a failed marketing strategy is what stands out to investors and shareholders.


----------



## misty (Oct 31, 2007)

Maybe we should not go to Roger's centre (SkyDome) to see the Jays or the Bills when they come. Then not listen to it on the all news radios stations in the country or watch it on most city tv stations... not to mention the cable stations
His neighbourhood is huge... and getting bigger. Don't know about you, but it's making me queezy... very queezy.
mi


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Heh, if I win the 680 News weather guarantee jackpot (currently at $6000+) then I'll get the iPhone!


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Adrian. said:


> I do not know why steve jobs isnt ****ting himself over this. Rogers plans have directly restricted the iPhone usage an functionality. Apple has always been about optimizing your options and computer experience as far as software goes and I am shocked that Steve isn´t all over this. But then, again, he must have known the plans at the bargaining table...on the other hand he had no other option but Rogers to work with in Canada.


What makes you think he's not ****ting himself? or that he isn't "all over this". We have no idea what has and is going on between Apple and Rogers behind the scenes.


----------



## Stealth68 (Jun 27, 2008)

Complaints plus sitting on your wallet on July 11, 2008 will have the same effect here as it had in Sweden which had a worse plan than Rogers until their own uproar...

Telia revises iPhone service plans for Sweden

By Charles Starrett
Senior Editor, iLounge 
Published: Thursday, July 3, 2008 
News Category: iPhone

Following complaints from potential customers regarding the voice, text, and data limits on its previously announced iPhone 3G service plans, Swedish iPhone carrier Telia has revised its service offerings for the soon to be released handset. Instead of modifying the plans for the iPhone 3G, the carrier has chosen to allow users to pick from its existing plans for other mobile phones, then add a 199 SEK (roughly $33) unlimited data option. It remains to be seen whether other international iPhone carriers facing public scrutiny over their service plan pricing, such as Rogers in Canada, will follow suit and modify their plans to meet customer demand.

Make Noise... Sit on your wallet on July 11, 2008


----------



## dansgil (Aug 16, 2006)

Stealth68 said:


> Following complaints from potential customers regarding the voice, text, and data limits on its previously announced iPhone 3G service plans, Swedish iPhone carrier Telia has revised its service offerings for the soon to be released handset. Instead of modifying the plans for the iPhone 3G, the carrier has chosen to allow users to pick from its existing plans for other mobile phones, then add a 199 SEK (roughly $33) unlimited data option. It remains to be seen whether other international iPhone carriers facing public scrutiny over their service plan pricing, such as Rogers in Canada, will follow suit and modify their plans to meet customer demand.


I'd be extremely pleased if Rogers did the same and offered a $33 data plan to add onto any existing plan.


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

dansgil said:


> I'd be extremely pleased if Rogers did the same and offered a $33 data plan to add onto any existing plan.


Yup, me too! More than happy!


----------

